# Bank Refuses to Amend Incorrect Internal Record



## eyesgreen_1 (8 Aug 2020)

Interested in opinions on this,

BOI wrote to me around 2014 and said if I agreed to basically Give up my bank account with them then they would no longer seek a credit card debt I had with them. I presume this was to clean up bad debts on their Books as required by the central bank during the recession. (I still have my home mortgage with BOI).

Subsequently in 2016 I entered an accelerated personal insolvency agreement which included (on the advice of my pip) an accepted payment to the Aforementioned BOI credit Debt.I exited the insolvency in Dec 2016.

The credit card statements continued to remained on my BOI app and then I noticed Recently that they recorded the credit card as being written off on 24 April 2020. I presume They obviously left the clock on the 6 Year payment window.

I wrote to the bank enquiring that this debt should be recorded as being written off on Dec 2016 - the date of my exit from insolvency but they have written back saying this is an internal record and cannot be amended. It is important to note that this debt was always properly recorded on the ICB and CCR and the bank have assured me this debt is properly recorded on my credit profile. My argument is that internally this debt should still be recorded correctly by the bank as being written off in Dec 2016, I did say in my first letter I will inform the ombudsman if this is not rectified but they have refused and advised that I may inform the ombudsman if I wish.

I’m interested to know what others think about this? A debt written off in 2016 by law should not have an internal record showing a write off as recently as 2020. Should I just leave this as it isn’t on my credit profile or should I write to the ombudsman on the principal that this debt should be recorded internally by the bank in a correct manner?
Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## DeeKie (9 Aug 2020)

you could use the right to require a controller to rectify personal data under the GDPR.


----------



## eyesgreen_1 (11 Aug 2020)

Thanks Deekie,
Yeah it’s an option I could look into, I don’t know much about the GDPR process so will have to Look into it. It’s really about a point of principle. I’m sure BOI Itself would not accept if their bailout by the Taxpayer was recorded as their debt being written-off in April of 2020!


----------

